# BMW OEM Ipod interface for NAV cars ... coming soon ?



## apw2607 (Jun 22, 2005)

It appears that BMW are about to, or already have (in Europe at least) a solution now for a retrofit Ipod interface and E46, E39 and E53 NAV equipped cars. No mention in the installation instructions if this is compatible with Sirius though, which folks in the USA may have added to the car. 

The part number is

Original BMW Accessories.
Installation Instructions.

Retrofit - iPod Interface
BMW 3 Series (E 46) from 03/01
BMW 5 Series (E 39) from 02/01
BMW X5 (E 53) from 04/01
These installation instructions are only valid for cars with SA 601/602 (On-board monitor with TV) or with SA 609 (navigation system).

Retrofit kit No.: 65 41 0 409 609
Installation time
The installation time is 2.5 hours, but this may vary depending on the condition of the car and the equipment in it.

There also appears to be a new ipod Interface part number for in-dash Radios part # 65 41 0 409 608 and a really bizzare E90/91 ipod interface (part # 65 41 0 404 330) that involves adding a special "Display unit" !! 

I did contact a couple of USA dealers and none of them are aware of these parts .... yet. We will just have to see what happens 

Interesting stuff this iPod integration !


----------



## crawform (Jun 18, 2004)

Will be interesting to see.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

apw2607 said:


> It appears that BMW are about to, or already have (in Europe at least) a solution now for a retrofit Ipod interface and E46, E39 and E53 NAV equipped cars. No mention in the installation instructions if this is compatible with Sirius though, which folks in the USA may have added to the car.
> 
> The part number is
> 
> ...


The E90 iPod interface part is in the realoem.com site but the E46 one is not...


----------



## dusterbuster (Jan 29, 2003)

any further news regarding an oem ipod interface for cars equipped with navigation?


----------

